# How's job market in Banking in Hong Kong?



## jcherryhill (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

Could anyone provide some advice in banking about jobs there? will be hard to find? I have 3 years working experience in a large well known bank in U.S with B.S degree. I am interested in moving Hong Kong to live in the future.

You advice will be very helpful. 

Thank you,

J.cherryhill


----------



## smithfreya (Nov 18, 2011)

I think jobsdb can help. Good luck!


----------

